
Autoblow the World’s First Artificial Intelligence Powered Sex Toy - make3
https://techgrabyte.com/1155-2/
======
ryandvm
Welp, I think we've figured out what the "Great Filter" is.

------
sigsergv
Using porn movies (it's not obvious from the text what kind of video they were
using) is a pretty bad choice as they are not realistic at all.

------
rocky1138
HN hug. Got a mirror?

